

Kodi 15.0 – Isengard – One Release to Rule Them All - alternize
http://kodi.tv/kodi-15-0-isengard-one-release-to-rule-them-all/

======
SEJeff
The OpenELEC set top box Linux distro has the new Isengard version of Kodi:

[http://openelec.tv/news](http://openelec.tv/news)

It works great on my Raspberry Pi 2

